# Getting a driver's license in Greece



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

I am a dual citizen of the United States and Cyprus planning to move to Greece next year. Have a driver's license in the U.S. only. I am wondering if I can get a Greek driver's license without taking a test - cause I don't speak Greek. And if I can, would I have to turn in (i.e. give them) my American driver's license, or can I hold on to both?

Thank you.


----------

